# Some Torch Advice From The Torch Collectors Out There



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi there,

i remember a while back i saw a thread where some fellow forum members admitted to collecting torches as well - i need your help!

I'm looking for a particular torch for a christmas present for my Dad - he does a lot of fieldsports, and ideally im looking for a ridiculously bright LED type torch that is well put together, fairly small and lightweight with a good battery life.

Something about 6 - 10 inches in length. I remember the thread i was talking about mentioning something about police equipment...

Budget around Â£30 - Â£60, but if its pricey its gotta be bloody incredible!

thanks

Ben


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ben,

A couple of questions; What type of torch is your Dad used to and what type of batteries would he prefer his new one to run on?


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

Hope you don't mind me 'butting in', but I just bought my old man a torch for his birthday last month.

Got it from Amazon, 'LED Lenser Police Tech Focus Torch Black'.It's nearly half price from what it was originaly and there's 110 feedback comments ( 96 :- 5 star!)

Takes 3xAAA battries, puts my old 2xAA Maglite to shame! Highly recommend! :thumbsup: (But I'm no torch nut mind!)


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I have an LED Lenser P7. About 5 inches long and just over an inch in diameter. Fantastic little torch, got mine from the bay of evil for Â£39 inc p&p.










A review of the torch here.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Stan said:


> Ben,
> 
> A couple of questions; What type of torch is your Dad used to and what type of batteries would he prefer his new one to run on?


We both tend to carry heavy torches, im a mag lite fan and he has one of those big buggers with something that resembles a car battery in it - ideally i was looking for something pocket sized and really bright!

Liked the look of that amazon purchased one, are they still selling?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Have a look here, you may find a nice 2xAA light that fits the bill:-

http://www.flashaholics.co.uk/

An Eagletac or Fenix should be worth a look.:wink1:


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

this is a good budget end torch about Â£10-Â£15 can be used with 2xAA or 1XCR123, I use mine all the time and its not failed me. Stan did a review of this some time ago.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=42419&view=&hl=torch&fromsearch=1


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

andyft21 said:


> this is a good budget end torch about Â£10-Â£15 can be used with 2xAA or 1XCR123, I use mine all the time and its not failed me. Stan did a review of this some time ago.
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=42419&view=&hl=torch&fromsearch=1


I have one of these and love it....

It caused quite a stir at the firework display last night when everyone else had 'bulbs' .... One guy is waiting for a email from me for the 2 x D cell Maglite Cree upgrade details....


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

jetbeam's are great they have them at flashaholics and some can run on alkalines ni-mhs and li-ons which gives great flexability


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for all the advice guys!

I'm now stuck between the LED Lenser P7 and a similar priced alternative. Budget is Â£40+/- Â£5 (so if i dont have a better suggestion I'll prob get the P7 off of Amazon )


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

sparrow441 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> i remember a while back i saw a thread where some fellow forum members admitted to collecting torches as well - i need your help!
> 
> ...


Bestofferbuy.com do some great/bright/cheapish Ultrafire, Romisen and others. I've bought a few from them and they are very impressive.

I'm curently considering a Christmas set from qualityflashlights.co.uk (in Austria I think). iTP A6 Polestar 700 lumens from AA batteries plus nice keychain extra light. Â£59.95 delivered.

Heinnie.com have great lights. Stramlight Nano is tiny and Â£9. Not what you asked about but a great stocking filler. Unbelievably bright for its size.

Quick big-up for Wee and Raw at Lummi.co.uk - fantastic quality, very, very bright.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Flibb (Nov 2, 2009)

Depends what you want to do with it, if you want to replace a 12v lamping setup with a pocket torch forget it (on a budget). I have a selection of modern pocket flashlights including fenix, surefire and an eagletec, none come close to a dedicated lamping light. I also have a modded maglight which uses a pelican bulb, think it shoves out 1000 lumens, again not really that impressive compared to a proper lamping setup.

Lightforce seem to be well regarded if you want a proper lamping light, but they need a external battery pack.

If you are after a handheld self contained unit, one of the best throweres is an ultrafire 007, with recoil LED.

review http://www.light-reviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=283


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Interesting stuff indeed, more info on "lamping lights" please Flibb. 

Do they fit in the average pocket?

For those wanting to buy lights from the Chinese sites I'd suggest getting your orders in ASAP if you want them delivered for Crimbo.

It could well be too late, that's why I didn't recommend the RC- N3 to Ben, just on the off chance it didn't arrive in good time.


----------



## Flibb (Nov 2, 2009)

There are some pocket sized hunting torches around now, they are usable to around 50-70 yards (for hunting), the big gun and hand held lamps are very large, most use a sepeerate battery pack, but can be used out to 250 yards or more. They do have a lot of throw, they also get modded by mad people to turn them in to insane portable spotlights.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=43203

There is a lot of torch discussion on britishblades, a couple of UK torch modders are members, and some interesting stuff comes up for sale. If your comming from a maglite then any modern 2 x AA or 2 x CR123 will be resonably impressive, but if your Dads using a torch with a seperate battery pack, or one that runs from a vehicle cig lighter then they will be less amazing. Best compromise might be an ultrafire UF-007, although that LED lenser looks intersting as it has adjsutable focus.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Flibb said:


> There are some pocket sized hunting torches around now, they are usable to around 50-70 yards (for hunting), the big gun and hand held lamps are very large, most use a sepeerate battery pack, but can be used out to 250 yards or more. They do have a lot of throw, they also get modded by mad people to turn them in to insane portable spotlights.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=43203
> 
> There is a lot of torch discussion on britishblades, a couple of UK torch modders are members, and some interesting stuff comes up for sale. If your comming from a maglite then any modern 2 x AA or 2 x CR123 will be resonably impressive, but if your Dads using a torch with a seperate battery pack, or one that runs from a vehicle cig lighter then they will be less amazing. Best compromise might be an ultrafire UF-007, although that LED lenser looks intersting as it has adjsutable focus.


Thanks Flibb, I understand what you're talking about now. :wink1:

Those HID lights are amazing and the throw is beyond anything a LED or a Halogen can muster, as far as I've seen. They're a bit out of my pay grade at the moment but I know where you're coming from.


----------

